# [workarround]AMD Athlon(tm) 64X2 acpi cpufreqd » systemcrash

## artbody

Also  kurz und bündig

powersave und performance » funktionieren zwar aber powersave bleibt bei 1000MHz und performance bei 2200MHz

ein wechsel findet nicht statt

Aber wenn ich einen der beiden anderen

policy=ondemand oder conservative

einstelle crashed das komplette system. Es funkt auch kein ssh mehr » einfach Stillstand » (soundkarte spielt seinen buffer im technoloop (boboboboboboboboo..  :Laughing:  .)

so min 30 Systemcrashes 

ich habe das jetzt mit allen möglichen Einstellungen und Versuchen durchgeführt.

Erste Anleitung

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PowerNow%21 » 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_CPU_Frequency_Scaling  + sys-power/cpufrequtils # kills system ohne genaue Ereignisanalyse

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1970584  + cpudyn # kills system ohne genaue Ereignisanalyse

jetzt gerade test cpufreqd

aber immer das selbe.

```
localhost ~ # dmesg | grep powernow

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

localhost ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2200.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov 

pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dno

wext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 4413.06

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2200.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov 

pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dno

wext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 4413.06

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ # /usr/bin/cpufreqd-get

socket I'll try to connect: /tmp/cpufreqd-evRuu2/cpufreqd

Name (#1):      ondemand 

Governor:       ondemand

Min freq:       1000000

Max freq:       2200000

Name (#2):      conservative 

Governor:       conservative

Min freq:       1000000

Max freq:       2200000

Name (#3):      powersave *

Governor:       powersave

Min freq:       1000000

Max freq:       2200000

Name (#4):      performance 

Governor:       performance

Min freq:       1000000

Max freq:       2200000

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors

conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance 

```

```

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sdb2"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

```

Wobei hier so wie ich das bis jetzt sehe das Rollenbasierende Verhalten beim cpufreqd nicht wirklich funktioniert

```
[Rule]

name=Movie Watcher

programs=xine,mplayer,gmplayer

acpi_temperature=0-90

cpu_interval=0-100

profile=ondemand

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=MovieMaker

programs=cinelerra

battery_interval=0-100

acpi_temperature=0-90

cpu_interval=0-100

profile=performance

[/Rule]
```

wenn ich cinelerra gestartet habe und dann den GMplayer aufmache » CRASH

jetzt weiß ich grad nicht mehr weiter außer manuell

echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

----------

## Hilefoks

Schau mal ob es ein Bios-Update fuer dein Board gibt. Sowas koennte an einer fehlerhaften ACPI-Implementierung liegen. Ein neueres Bios koennte in diesem Fall helfen.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## artbody

Ein biosupdate brachte leider auch nichts

ondemand crashed immer beim 2200 » 2000 » 1800 » 1000 runterregeln.

logfiles ? kann man da irgendwo ein debug anschalten ?

ein emerge -e world lasse ich heute nacht mal laufen

naja vieleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Lösung

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mal mit einem nforce2. Ein 2000XP ließ sich sauber runtertakten, ein baugleicher 2800XP endete immer mit kernel freeze. Manchmal liegt es auch nicht an einem selber.  :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

also ich hab jetzt ein 

emerge -e world gemacht » bringt nichts

war mal bei AMD auf der Seite

aber im kernel ist der powernow-k8 treiber version 2.20.00 und bei amd downloads 2.1

aber folgendes im Readme verwirrt mich

core processors in the 754, 939, 940, and

	  1207 pick packages

kein AM2  pick packages ?

 *Quote:*   

> 1.60.01 - a version of the driver for 2.6.10 and 
> 
> 	  later kernels.  It supports single and dual
> 
> 	  core processors in the 754, 939, 940, and
> ...

 

----------

## bbgermany

Sockel 940 sollte mit AM2 baugleich sein, siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockel_AM2

MfG. Stefan

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

auch wenns Dir wohl nicht weiterhilft, es läuft hier mit einem BE-2350 auf Asrock MB absolut stressfrei.

Kernel z.Z. 2.6.24-gentoo-r8, Governor ondemand.

-teddy

----------

## Hilefoks

@artbody: Sorry - folgendes hilft dir auch nicht und hat nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun...

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Sockel 940 sollte mit AM2 baugleich sein, siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockel_AM2

 

Stimmt nicht. Sockel 940, AM2 und AM2+ besitzen zwar alle 940 Kontakte, sind aber nicht das gleich. Und nur AM2 und AM2+ sind kompatibel. Das heisst ein Athlon64 fuer Sockel AM2 funktioniert im AM2+ sowie ein Phenom in AM2 Sockeln (wenn auch nicht mit vollem Funktionsumfang). Ein ein Opteron fuer Sockel 940 passt aber weder in AM2 noch in AM2+ Sockel ebensowenig wie Athlon64 oder Phenom in Sockel 940 passt.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## bbgermany

Stimmt. Hätte ich besser formulieren können.

MfG Stefan

----------

## gimpel

Also hier funktioniert das mit einem X2 5600+, AM2, Gigabyte board.

Schuß ins Blaue... beim ersten Runteregeln schaltet er hier von der tsc clocksource auf hpet um.

 *Quote:*   

> Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -240037260 ns)

 

```
» zgrep HPET /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y
```

Alternativ kann wohl auf acpi_pm umgeschaltet werden.

Evtl fehlt dir Support dafür im kernel. Falls alles da ist kannste ja mal mit clocksource=acpi_pm o.ä. booten und kucken wann es kracht.

Ich musste HPET erst im BIOS aktivieren.

```
cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource

cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource
```

----------

## artbody

Im Kernel müsste alles passen

```
CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

```

```
localhost ~ # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource

acpi_pm jiffies tsc 

localhost ~ # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

acpi_pm 

localhost ~ # 
```

Den Bioseintrag und startparameter für den Kernel werde ich heute abend mal versuchen

----------

## artbody

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Also hier funktioniert das mit einem X2 5600+, AM2, Gigabyte board.
> 
> Schuß ins Blaue...
> 
> Ich musste HPET erst im BIOS aktivieren.
> ...

 

Ok » Bios HPET eingestellt » momentan regelt er hoch und runter

----------

## gimpel

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Ok » Bios HPET eingestellt » momentan regelt er hoch und runter

 

Jo, dann sollte jetzt hpet als current_clocksource benutzt werden. Mit acpi_pm hatte ich auch Probleme, aber solange high precision event timers da sind, benutzt er acpi_pm nicht.

----------

## artbody

Also noch funkt es zum compilieren nicht - nach 3 Packeten » maschine steht

```
localhost achim # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource

hpet acpi_pm jiffies tsc 

localhost achim # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

acpi_pm 
```

hab jetzt mal

```

echo hpet > /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource
```

HPET manuell gesetzt

```
echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor; echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

Bin gespannt

----------

## artbody

also in der dmesg ausgabe habe ich auch Clocksource tsc unstable

```

..

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 17 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 4000000 size 65536 KB

PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfefff000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

....

hpet_resources: 0xfefff000 is busy

....

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ processors (

2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

....

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -272739095 ns)
```

```

localhost achim # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

hpet
```

----------

## artbody

 :Confused:  Naja so wie es ausschaut muß ich wohl von Hand zwischen powersave und performance umschalten:? 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

könnte es etwas bringen wenn ich die

Timer frequency (250 HZ)  ---> 

im Kernel hochsetze?

----------

## artbody

Ok schaut nach einem Bug aus

oder eventuell verkonfiguriert.

Ich hab jetzt irgendwie viel verstellt, aber immer noch kein Erfolg mit ondemand, userspace und conservative » system crashed sofort oder nach ein paar Zyklen hoch und runter regeln - dies allerdings nicht nachvollziebar.

Bios :

HPET eingestellt 

ACPI S1+S3

noch die make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -msse3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

GECKO_SDK="mozilla / gecko-sdk / seamonkey-bin / seamonkey / firefox-bin / firefox"

LINGUAS="de en"

USE="  3dnow 3dnowext 3ds 7zip X Xaw3d aac aalib acpi aiptek alsa amd amd64 amavisd-new apache2 -arts artworkextra asf asm async avi berkdb binary-drivers bitmap-fonts blender-game bonobo bzip2 cairo cdr cdc-acm cdsound cg cgi chroot clamav cli cmyk crypt cups ctype dbus dhcp dlloader dmraid dmo -doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 eds effects elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran ffmpeg gdbm gif gimp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imap input_devices_evdev input_devices_input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jre jpeg  keyboard -kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ libwww mad maildir mikmod moto4lin mp3 mpeg mysql mmx mmxext ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia nx-bit ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd print postfix python -qt3 -qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl spamassassin ssl sse sse2 sse3 svg sysfs tk tcl tcpd threadsafe truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis win32codecs wmv xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc X -zlib"

```

----------

## artbody

Ok schaut nach einem Bug aus

oder eventuell verkonfiguriert.

Ich hab jetzt irgendwie viel verstellt, aber immer noch kein Erfolg mit ondemand, userspace und conservative » system crashed sofort oder nach ein paar Zyklen hoch und runter regeln - dies allerdings nicht nachvollziebar.

Bios :

HPET eingestellt 

ACPI S1+S3

```
localhost / # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov 

pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dno

wext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 2005.81

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov 

pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dno

wext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 2005.81

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

localhost / # 

```

```
localhost / # dmesg | grep powernow 

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
```

```

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2

 p1.1)) #1 SMP Sat Jun 7 17:27:38 CEST 2008

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2  dod

mraid doscsi noapic 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009c400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009c400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cbef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cbef0000 - 00000000cbef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cbef3000 - 00000000cbf00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cc000000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 00000001b0000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 156) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 835312) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1769472) 2 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1769472

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7610, 0024 (r2 Nvidia)

ACPI: XSDT CBEF3100, 004C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP CBEF9C80, 00F4 (r3 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT CBEF3280, 6987 (r1 NVIDIA ASUSACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS CBEF0000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT CBEF9E80, 0206 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

ACPI: HPET CBEFA100, 0038 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD       98)

ACPI: MCFG CBEFA180, 003C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC CBEF9DC0, 007C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

CPU has 2 num_cores

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-00000001b0000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 156) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 835312) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1769472) 2 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-00000001b0000000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1769472

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      156

    0:      256 ->   835312

    0:  1048576 ->  1769472

On node 0 totalpages: 1556108

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1316 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2624 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 816936 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 9856 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 711040 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfefff000

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

MPTABLE: OEM ID: OEM00000 MPTABLE: Product ID: PROD00000000 MPTABLE: APIC at: 0x

FEE00000

I/O APIC #2 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 2

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009c000 - 000000000009d000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009d000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000cbef0000 - 00000000cbef3000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000cbef3000 - 00000000cbf00000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000cbf00000 - 00000000cc000000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000cc000000 - 00000000d0000000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000e0000000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000fec00000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at d1000000 (gap: d0000000:10000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 34144 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1530600

Policy zone: Normal

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sd

a2  dodmraid doscsi noapic 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

hpet clockevent registered

TSC calibrated against HPET

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 2204.597 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 4000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

This costs you 64 MB of RAM

Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ 4000000

Memory: 6053904k/7077888k available (3040k kernel code, 170528k reserved, 1215k 

data, 344k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4412.79 BogoMIPS (lpj=8825599)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0820)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12526123

Detected 12.526 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4409.22 BogoMIPS (lpj=8818443)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000001 00000002

  domain 1: span 00000003

   groups: 00000003

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000002 00000001

  domain 1: span 00000003

   groups: 00000003

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 17 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 4000000 size 65536 KB

PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfefff000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x2000-0x207f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x2080-0x20ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xcc000000-0xcfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xdbc00-0xdbfff has been reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfefff0ff has been reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xcbef0000-0xcbefffff could not be reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0x100000-0xcbeeffff could not be reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xcbf00000-0xcfefffff could not be reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:10: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: fde00000-fdefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2625k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1212873582.672:1): initialized

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no 

debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:00:05.0

hpet_resources: 0xfefff000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller (0x10de:0x0265 rev 0xa1) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf400-0xf407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf408-0xf40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA CD-ROM XM-6702B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LSID] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 

5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xe000 irq 5

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xe008 irq 5

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HDT725040VLA360, V5COA73A, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 781422768 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

 or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

 or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72504 V5CO PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 781422768 512-byte hardware sectors (400088 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

 or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 781422768 512-byte hardware sectors (400088 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

 or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LFID] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 

5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xcc00 irq 5

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xcc08 irq 5

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3500630NS, 3.AEK, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7: ST3500630NS, 3.AEK, max UDMA/133

ata4.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630NS      3.AE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

 or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

 or FUA

 sdc: sdc1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630NS      3.AE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

 or FUA

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

 or FUA

 sdd: sdd1

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot wi

th i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ processors (

2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

Freeing unused kernel memory: 344k freed

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

 or FUA

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 11, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUBA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 11, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0

-3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 

9

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[fddff000-fddff7ff]  Max 

Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000c4b746]

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2449]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.2

Copyright(c) 2004-2007 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PHILIPS  SPD3000CC        Y5S8 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/125x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:17:31:80:91:18

forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: highdma pwrctl timirq gbit lnktim desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK7] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:04:37 PST 

2008

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 

5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

i2c /dev entries driver

it87: Found IT8716F chip at 0x290, revision 0

it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -272740162 ns)
```

Naja vieleicht findet der eine oder andere unter euch ja noch was.

ansonsten mach ich da mal ein Bug draus.

Wo muß der gepostet werden ?

----------

## artbody

[code:1:ea0cc6041c]#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

# Sat Jun  7 17:23:53 2008

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_QUICKLIST is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sdb2"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

# CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE is not set

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

# CONFIG_MCS_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RXKAD is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY=y

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

CONFIG_RFD_FTL=m

CONFIG_SSFDC=m

CONFIG_MTD_OOPS=m

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_BE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_LE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_GEOMETRY=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8=y

CONFIG_MTD_OTP=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=0x8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BANKWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

CONFIG_MTD_TS5500=m

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ESB2ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_CK804XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=0x80000

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR=m

CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX=y

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_DATAFLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_M25P80=m

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCECC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0x0000

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_HIGH is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_55AA is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_SMC=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_MUSEUM_IDS=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_HIGH is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ALAUDA=m

CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_VERIFY_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_OTP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_2X_PROGRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_SIM is not set

#

# UBI - Unsorted block images

#

CONFIG_MTD_UBI=m

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_WL_THRESHOLD=4096

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BEB_RESERVE=1

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_GLUEBI is not set

#

# UBI debugging options

#

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=4

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_RDAC is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_HP is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_CASSINI=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_PCNET32_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

#

# X.25/LAPB support is disabled

#

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300=m

CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP=y

#

# Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support is disabled.

#

#

# Refer to the file README.mlppp, provided by PC300 package.

#

# CONFIG_PC300TOO is not set

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST=y

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

# CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ADS7846 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_UCB1400 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000=m

CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=m

CONFIG_TCG_TIS=m

CONFIG_TCG_NSC=m

CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=m

CONFIG_TELCLOCK=m

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_DS1682=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

CONFIG_SPI=y

# CONFIG_SPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y

#

# SPI Master Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_BUTTERFLY is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_LM70_LLP is not set

#

# SPI Protocol Masters

#

# CONFIG_SPI_AT25 is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_SPIDEV is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_TLE62X0 is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_SILENT is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_ZR36060=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_AVS6EYES=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_ZC0301=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX=m

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX is not set

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0299 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_SP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_L64781 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT352 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1820 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10023 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0297 is not set

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51211 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1409 is not set

#

# Tuners/PLL support

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLL is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA827X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_QT1010 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2060 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2266 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2131 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_LTV350QV=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=m

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL=y

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# SPI devices

#

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

# CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

# CONFIG_MMC_SPI is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MEM=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPATH=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100 is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C348 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6902 is not set

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

# CONFIG_NET_DMA is not set

CONFIG_DCA=m

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

# CONFIG_KVM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_KVM_AMD=m

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE is not set

CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=m

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_XPRT_RDMA=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_AFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

#

----------

## artbody

Hm weiß jemand wiso Power management hier auf no steht?

```
localhost achim # acpitool -cAfv

Sorry, but no Asus ACPI extensions were found on this system. 

  Fan            : on

  CPU type               : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ 

  Min/Max frequency      : 1000/2200 MHz

  Current frequency      : 2200 MHz

  Frequency governor     : performance 

  Freq. scaling driver   : powernow-k8 

  Cache size             : 512 KB

  Bogomips               : 4412.78 

  Bogomips               : 4409.22 

  # of CPU's found       : 2

  Processor ID           : 0

  Bus mastering control  : yes

  Power management       : no

  Throttling control     : no

  Limit interface        : no

  Active C-state         : C0

  C-states (incl. C0)    : 1

  Processor ID           : 1

  Bus mastering control  : yes

  Power management       : no

  Throttling control     : no

  Limit interface        : no

  Active C-state         : C0

  C-states (incl. C0)    : 1

```

----------

## artbody

Naja 

sowas wie ein workarround hab ich jetzt mal

als  scaling_governor

nur noch powersave und performance

als daemon

sys-power/cpudyn

mit THROTTLING_LOW=7

schaltet also bei Arbeit sofort hoch und wenn nichts zu tun ist auf powersave

besser als manuelle version  :Laughing: 

----------

